# Work and more work



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

Been camping and fixing and camping since my last post. Currently working on my Swinger. Have done lots and lots of wiring both ac and dc. Installed some new 120 vac lites. Not a big fan of dc lites. Converter all rewired and new inverter installed, My 440 Dodge needs a valve grind because of low compression. Mounted a couple big RV batteries up front. Removed water heater, was leaking, removed roof AC unit and framed over the hole. Maybe gonna remove the roof vents. May change rear window to install standard window AC unit. Gonna paint lower half of body light grey. Have not yet dropped and cleaned main fuel tank. Created new larger bed with storage under. Changing exhaust system to a single 3 inch pipe to exit out before driver's side rear wheels. Repaired 12 electric step. Still sorting the 12volt gages and some wiring. Previous owner made many wiring changes. This RV had a engine warning system that did not work. Could tell oil level by pushing a button. Both windshields are cracked, so considering changing shape and size of openings. Installed small 120vac refrigerator. Keeps some beer cold. Frank


----------

